# adding friends



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess i need to advertise for friends on here. I get on often and I guess I was hoping to be adding friends and or having people ask or adding me. I am not in this for Diary but I am addicted to the Love and Majesty of all Goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you mean that you have a Facebook page and you wan people to add you as a friend? Not sure what you are looking for?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the forum isnt a friend machine -- if you happen to develop friendships that go off the forum say on FB or even in person thats great. But its not the reason for being here in most cases for everyone.

Also you havent been here that long - 1 month - friendships take time to build.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

yes i have facebook and asked before in a post or two about how u post your facebook on your signature. Do u post the link or your email for it? I have one for the farm and one for myself. I saw some of u had posts to your farm one so that is what i was asking for. I have one farm page that linked up with me Dodge em Farms in Tn.

I will be looking to buy goats next year and was hoping to make connections. If that's not what this site is for I apologize for trying to use it the wrong way.

I love to get on here and learn from all of you. I think the site is great.
I also want to meet peoples making soaps and lotions. But I can always google stuff.
Just thought this was a people helping forum. I would like to donate money i might make from soaps and such next year to help fund this forum as it has been very helpful so far. I sure would hope it keeps running. If not for me for others like me i was so glad i found this site. I googled around to get to it tho. so.


Again if i misrepresented or misused it I apologize.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you go into your user control panel...you can edit your information to include your web page address as well as a link to your facebook page in your signature.

It took me a little while to figure out exactly how to do it but I managed through trial and error.

I make soap using the cold process method with goats milk...inexpensive ingredients too. I don't make lotions and don't wish to but I have a few posts to different questions about soap in the Crafty Cabin section here on the forum if you would like to learn more.
The general commradery here amongst members does sometimes lead to friendship off the forum :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just put the link to your facebook fan page in the signature - just like you put your website address


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you are my friend! I would love to friend you on FB but I don't know how to find you. You find me: Randi Altman I'm easy to recognize my avatar is......a goat!!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Randi and Liz. Liz i will look at your site.

I hate to admit that the big problem is what part of the info do i put to get u to my facebook page?

here is what i got: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/prof ... 2698845015


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, there is the option of adding 'friend' or 'foe' on here, found in the control panel. Is that what you meant? No one really uses that feature. I know I don't. Most people, if the want to chat more, take things to the Private Messaging system.

Also, I notice that you often post a photo along with whatever you're saying. You can actually put that as your signature as well, that's what everyone else does. That way you don't have to go through the work of repeatedly adding that on. You can do that in the control panel as well. 

I tried to 'like' your page on Facebook, but you must have your settings adjusted because it won't let me??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

that Facebook link you put did bring me to your Facebook. but isn't allowing me to friend or like you. Is it set up as a page or is a personal account?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If you get yourself a fan page and not just a personal account then I will like it - go and like my fan page - do a search for End Of The Line or click on the link in my signature here.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes make a fan page and I will like it also!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

wow had no idea i was messing up so much. i made a larger logo on my own and was pretty proud of it. i don't know how to put a picture in it yet. but i will stop 
posting photos since u brought it to my attn.

also, i didn't mean to imply this is a frend machine at all. i like it that i can come in and learn things from others and visit some other goat sites.

yes i did make an account on FB for the farm again all wrong. oh well. 
i promise to try to get it right. I haven't told anyone but i am not supposed
to be here anyway. I survived with a 1% chance of making it and was in a coma
for over 8 weeks. I am mangled and disfigured from surgeries and my mind is not
what it once was.

I was a straight A student graduated college magna cum laude. I struggle now to remember my SS number or the movie he says we already watched three days ago on one of the movie chanels u know that repeats.

so sorry you all. i try hard i really do. but it been over a year since so y mental
lackings will likely not progress an further. and no im not looking for a pitty party either...


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Tolers,
I didn't mean to imply that you were doing things wrong, just throwing suggestions out there that may help you and make things easier in regards to your future postings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I edited your signature to include the picture you seem to like to attach. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

No amos.. you didn't i know u were trying to help. I appreciate the hints and stuff but with me not really knowing what i am doing the fixes suggested confuse me too. it's absolutely ok. 

I come here to learn and hopefully advance my herd and make sure they are healthy. I will never be big time farm or meat seller but want to get registration and learn how to do that i found a site that said percentage how to figure looks like i already wrong there. i got mostly all doe's. two boers and one nubian. the others aren't or dont' have registration, we lost one paperwork..ughh.

Thanks Stacy for helping with that signature. I appreciate u all so much.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

o my gosh that looks and works real good. Stacy o thank you~!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...Stacey, you did great with editing Tolers signature! :hug: 

And...Tolers, I'm very glad that you enjoy us all here at The Goat Spot and I do hope that you can continue to do so as well as enjoy the goaties that you have :hug:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks u all...i am still learning computers at a slower rate than i am learning bout my goats....i appreciate your help immensely. i know some comments are short and direct and i try to realize u have real life and goats of your own

i appreciate all your input....really i do i think this is one of the best sites i have found and i treasure it.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Well thanks i am making friends on my Face book now....i recommend it to anyone here that is new like me and wants to make friends altho i didn't make a fan page i made an actual account with a email address in order to make connections and pass other valuable information. like recipes for fudge or making lotions or selling rabbits.

I still appreciate this site for knowledge from season veterans. Thanks Goat Spot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to friend you but there is no option to


----------

